# Leaky hymer534



## penny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi my hymer 534 leaks into the washroom from the roof light and I also found a hole in the roof caused by a falling slate by the look of it what is best to seal it with? penny


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi penny
I had a bucaneer caravan years ago that got holed in the roof by a falling tile.
I claimed through my insurance and had a new roof installed. My best advice would be to do the same thing. Go to a dealer or better still a repair shop that comes recommended and get a quote, then contact your insurer and get it sorted properly. You may find that if you patch it up, which is obviously possible, that the problem will come back and water may even find another route into your Hymer leading to a much bigger repair that will not be covered by insurance.

Good luck and let us know what happens.

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Leaky Hymer*

Agree with Keith - you need to get it sorted properly. The washroom leak may well be the perspex top which has cracked, which is reasonably simple - replacement top. For the roof hole, a temporary repair is Sikaflex and gaffer tape, but that's only putting off the evil hour when you have to have it fixed properly.

Can you claim on your house insurance ? (That is assuming the slate was yours....!)

Smick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Repair the hole in the roof by cutting a piece of aluminium sheet (obtainable fro B&Q or similar) about 1mm - 1.5mm thick, at least 50mm larger than the damaged section of roof. Clean the area thoroughly and roughen the paint surface with a Scotchbrite scouring pad. Apply a good bead of Sikaflex 512 to the roof or underside of the repair plate and press the plate onto the roof making sure that there is at least 2mm thickness of adhesive between the two surfaces. Pipe a bead of Sikaflex all round the edge and let it cure - problem solved permanently. As for the roof light, impossible to comment unless you know exactly where it's leaking from but again, Sikaflex, properly applied with good preparation will seal most small leaks permanently.


----------



## penny (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks very much, I never thought of claiming on insurance. The slate may not have been ours but I,ve never claimed in 20 years but I can now. penny


----------

